# Slideshow



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Got bored tonight and put together a slideshow from the past year...Enjoy 

<div><embed src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_view_player?p=20c38b206be17fdedb41a0" quality="high" scale="noscale" width="350" height="328" wmode="transparent" name="FLVPlayer" salign="LT" flashvars="&p=20c38b206be17fdedb41a0&skin_id=0&host=http://www.onetruemedia.com" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed><br><a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link?p=20c38b206be17fdedb41a0&skin_id=0&coord=" target="_blank" ><img src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link_image/20c38b206be17fdedb41a0/0.gif" style="border:0px;" width="350" height="35" ismap ></a><br><div style="margin:0px;font:12px/13px verdana,arial,sans-serif;height:30px;width:350px;text-align:center;"> <a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/create?&utm_source=emplay&utm_medium=txt1" target="_blank" style="text-decoration:none;">Make an online slide show at <span style="text-decoration:underline;">onetruemedia.com</span></a></div></div>


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Holy crap that one flattie was HUUUGE!!!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

That is a neat idea..
How long does it take to make... 
What a huge flatty..... Damn...


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

sweet slideshow. Nice fish, been a productive year huh.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

very nice, well done, nice family you have.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

That was nice. Almost made me feel like it was sunny and warm up here in MD too. That baby sea turtle was cool. I've never seen that before!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

VICIII said:


> That is a neat idea..
> How long does it take to make...
> What a huge flatty..... Damn...


just follow the link to onetruemedia and upload pics from your computer, It E-A-S-Y. The site puts the slideshow together for you and gives you point and click edit options.

I'll kiss someones AZZ if they can guess how much that flounder weighed. I promise to be honest. You guys got till tomorrow night.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

14-lbs/2-oz flattie?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

18lbs.??


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

...Try again


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd tell y'all, but I don't wanna have to post video of Barty kissin' my AZZ... (wouldn't be quite fair to take advantage of prior knowledge..)

I'll keep my mouth shut, but you owe me one, bro!..


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

27lbs.??
higher?? Lower???


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

9lbs, 14 oz.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

emanuel said:


> 9lbs, 14 oz.


That's funny, that was my first guess but I changed it after looking at the pic again. Maybe I should have went with my first instinct =)


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I just wanted a picture of someone kissing my bare behind.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

VICIII said:


> 27lbs.??
> higher?? Lower???


lower


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

that made me feel like i was there, till i looked out my window and realized that im hundreds of miles away.....6 more years...


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

oh and 21lbs 4 oz


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Guys, The WORLD RECORD flounder(southern) was 20lb 9oz. It was caught here in N.E. Fl. in 1983....

This one ain't even close


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

5lbs 7oz


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*And the winner is......*

On a handheld digital scale The fish weighed in at 7.28 lbs. 
Guess I can wipe this lip gloss off now


----------

